
Why Net Neutrality Is Bad (2014) - meri_dian
http://www.forbes.com/sites/joshsteimle/2014/05/14/am-i-the-only-techie-against-net-neutrality/
======
api
The trouble is that this is only partial de-regulation. All the regulations
that protect incumbent monopoly ISPs from competition are still in place.

